# A play of light and shadow[NSFW!!]



## paraddox (Nov 20, 2008)

this is a series i did about a year ago when i was able for the first time to use and off camera flash

as always C&C are most welcome


----------



## craig (Nov 20, 2008)

A lot of work is tough to comment on. Not sure what you were going for and all that fun stuff. 

As you know nudes are really tough. I say that you have some strong work in photos 2 and 4-7. Amazing shadows/shape in 2. Love the use of the subjects hands in the rest of the frames. Hands are extremely important to all portraits and or shots involving humans. Always keep that in mind.

Love & Bass


----------



## lockwood81 (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the light and shadow of 2 and 5...


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 21, 2008)

I dunno. I mean, technically the photos are great, but it looks to be a play of boobs and shadows, than anything else. I mean, I like artistic nudes, but I usually like them to include the WHOLE body. This just seems like some great product shots; if someone was trying to sell breasts.

Does that make sense? I doubt it.


----------



## Moonb007 (Nov 21, 2008)

I really like 2 thru 5...my fav being the black and white.  The lighting is very well done on that image.  I don't like the first shot at all, seems to filtered.  I disagree with Thompson though, I think you can find wonderful artistic nudes of full and just parts of the body.  Some times with just capturing parts of the body it brings more intrest to the subject.


----------



## RMThompson (Nov 21, 2008)

Moonb007 said:


> I really like 2 thru 5...my fav being the black and white. The lighting is very well done on that image. I don't like the first shot at all, seems to filtered. I disagree with Thompson though, I think you can find wonderful artistic nudes of full and just parts of the body. Some times with just capturing parts of the body it brings more intrest to the subject.


 
Your right, you can find wonderful shots of just body parts, and in fact there are some above.

I guess my nitpicking is more with the presentation; if this was a series of a collection of body parts, each photo focusing on a seperate bodypart, I think it would come off better.

Again, I am being overtly critical, these ARE good shots.


----------



## paraddox (Nov 24, 2008)

thank you all for the wonderful C&C.

i know these images are not great images but for me they were a starting point in the world of nudes and i'm always trying to find ways to improve my skills, both technical and artistic.

thank you again


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Nov 24, 2008)

I like the photos 3 and 5. Did you edit this on photoshop? I just wonder why those veins are still obvious.


----------



## phoenix_rising (Nov 24, 2008)

Very pleasing photos indeed! Sexy but in a classy / artful way. I agree they could use some softening around the veins but wow do these shots draw you in. #5 is probably my favorite. It gives the photo a 3 dimensional look yet it complements your models breasts beautifully. They look very supple and soft, where as some of the other shots' angles give the model a flatter, harsher appearance. Besides that, I'm happy with these.


----------



## third_shift|studios (Nov 24, 2008)

#1 is simply amazing....it's like your camera xrayd whatever was just under her skin and brought it into the pic. that could actually be award winning-you should find out who to send that to. 

the rest: your model is cold, don't let your model get cold, they can be groutchy and hard to work with. Plus, i can tell she's cold b/c of the goosebumps. The B&W is a far off second fav. but i would have liked to seen her chin or something, even if she was looking away b/c it reminds me of those craigs lists ads where they cut of some random girl's head they found online.


----------



## paraddox (Nov 26, 2008)

i intentionally accentuated the veins. i did not want to have a typical nice bo.obs shot 

i wanted to give sort of a dark look to these images and i thought that the veins fit pretty well in that theme...

the edit done was just some exposure and color correction

i don't think the model was cold because it was pretty warm where we shot...i think it was more about her being nervous


----------

